# Miniature Dairy Goats



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi! We are considering Miniature Dairy Goats. We tried Nubians and realized thry were too big for our likings. So, currently we are raising Nigerian Dwarves. Does anyone raise these? Are they easy to raise? I beieve we would raise Mini Nubians or Mini Alpines. I know that they are new, and there is not a lot of information currently out for them. How much milk do they give? Easy to raise? General information? Thanks in advance!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

We love our minimanchas. Really their production and health has more to do with their parents and genetics than breed. I know of people with mini-nubians that give a quart a day, and another with mini-nubians that give a gallon a day. But it does seem like most fall within that spectrum. 

Our minimanchas are pretty mellow and simple. They have been very healthy and easy first goats for us.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My best Milker is a mini-Mancha... Sweet and easy disposition, but "ditto" what was said above!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm a Nigerian Dwarf breeder. They are a very popular breed as far as the taste of the milk and how much they give. They are, for the most part, easy to take care of. I'd suggest not getting bucks as a first time goat owner. I'd suggest you to find a doe who is not a FF and has been milked before. Then you need to learn how to milk. And if you choose to vaccinate (I do not) you need to do a yearly CD&T shot. If you are consuming the milk get them tested yearly for CAE, TB, Johnes, and CL. If you have any more questions about NDs ask away.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I have one ND doe due in April, first freshener. I've milked before, but not a lot, so I'm hoping shes an easy milker.


----------



## Kupla (Aug 1, 2014)

I raise Mini-Alpines. I find them to be easy to care for and all of my does have a sweet and easy going personality. My FF is giving 3/4 gallon a day and I expect my 8 year old to give me over a gallon per day again this year, I'm not milking her currently because she's feeding four kids. My FF has decent sized teats that are easy to milk, large orifices and she let's down her milk quickly. My older girl really lacks in teat structure but I think she makes up for it in easy of milking and having good udder attachments.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info! We may try Miniature Dairy Goats in the future, but we have decided Nigerian Dwarves are best for us right now.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

When and if you do switch to a mini breed, try and buy the best you can afford. It always turns out better in the long run.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I am greatly enjoying my little ND herd. I have two does in milk right now, but only milking one. The other has quads, and I'm going to wait until they're a couple of months old to milk her. They're cute, mine give me a reasonable amount of milk. And that milk is scrumptious, I am surprised by how much I love it. Good luck with your nigies


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks! I'm going to try to milk my ND doe that is due in April, depending on how many kids she has.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Since she is a ff just a suggestion to start practicing her on the milk stand for routine, and udder handling. Much easier to train her now than when you are in full milk.


----------

